# Navionics platnum and alum creek question



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Having just retired I have started to fish alum for saugeyes so I got the platinum hotmaps for my lowrance hds 8. Yesterday was the first time I got to use it was hoping it would help me learn the lake faster, as far as points and drop-offs ect., but I can get no contour lines in some spots 100 yards off shore its just blue, I didn't find the deeps to be very accurate. Is there a setting I need to change to get the shore line contour lines. Any other pointer if you have this chip would be great. Thanks for the help


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Did you enable through the settings?


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes I did, the chip is working I have a lot more detail like creeks and structure, but nothing around shore like they show on there website. I don't think the lake is way up right now , but some spots I am in 10 fow and it showing me in 3fow and no contour lines from there to the bank.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I have the lowrance Elite 5 and when I put the chip in, I had to enable it, but I ended up going on Youtube videos because I had a setting wrong but I cannot remember what I had to enable. I put in on youtube 'loading navionics onto fish locators, there was one video that helped me out.


----------



## Joe Thompson 55 (10 mo ago)

hey will the " East Region " navionic card show the house foundations on Alum Creek Lake ?? how about the road beds ?


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Definitely the road beds and I believe the foundations show by the shale beds but it could just be from a contour/depth perspective 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

delete


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

If the depth is 10 ft for 100 yds out you won't get and contour lines in between until it goes up or down. If in 100 yds the bottom drops 25 ft you'll see every 2 ft a contour line. Make sure you get the updates in those area's your fishing. I run the same Platinum card and it's incredible the detail.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow post is 7 years old..lol.


----------

